# heat mat for 4x2x2



## mark_sargeant1985 (Jun 10, 2008)

just wondered what size heat mat people are using to heat a 4x2x2 viv as all the heat mats i can find are odd sizes, i was ideally looking for a 24x24inch heat mat


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you get a 24x24 it won't fit. don't forget, you'll either have a plinth with the glass runners on (15 or 18mm) or the glass runners itself. So you'll have to take over half an inch off the mat size. then unless you have the cable from the heatmat going out of the side you'll have the plastic connection lump to account for as well..

you're best going for the nearest size to 24inch minus a bit.. so possibly a 21inch if they do them (can't remember the sizes)


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

I think and 11" x 23" would be the right size for you viv but why use a mat? You don't specify what animal you have but either way i would use a cermaic on a stat or an AHS in a viv of that size.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Try a ceramic tube heater mate provided you cover it safely to protect it from contact with an animal and use a stat then itll heat it a lot more effectively than a heat mat.


----------



## mark_sargeant1985 (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry I didn't put what I was keeping in there, it's a 6 foot Taiwanese beauty


----------



## carpetman (Dec 24, 2008)

use a cermic in a cage and space heat rather than ground heat!


----------

